# problems with aircrack and zd1211 wireless card

## Adel Ahmed

I'm trying out aircrack on my gentoo machine, I can connect to other APs using my zydas 1211rw wireless card

lsusb:

Sagem XG-760A 802.11bg

I have the zydas module and firmware loaded and working though

I have disabled all network services)

but I'm getting the following error:

localhost ~ #  aireplay-ng -9 wlan0

ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Invalid argument

ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,

ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make

sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>'

Sysfs injection support was not found either.

so I tried :

localhost ~ # airmon-ng start wlan0

and got:

Interface	Chipset		Driver

iwlist wlan0 scan brings up several interfaces

any help?

thanks

----------

## mir3x

Your card just doesnt support monitor mode, check aircrack-ng site for supported chipsets.

(Im just guessing , but u have to enable monitor mode first, or just do ifconfig wlanX down and try then, 

u have pasted already how to enable monitor mode in aircrack way - or try that way,

but there is a comment that there is no sysinjection, so aireplay wont work rather)

Give up with aircrack, even if u had Geforce GTX 999999 Titan Super Extreme Edition cracking password would take ages, if its not in dictionary.

Not worth effort.

U can use reaver instead  :Very Happy:  no pain, and it will do the job with greater probablitty than aircrack  :Very Happy:  ( but in different manner, Im not sure if reaver doesnt require monitor mode, but I guess no )

And reaver is in pentoo  repo.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I tried reaver but I'm getting this error:

[!] WARNING: Failed to associate with 00:21:91:2A:72:30 (ESSID: (null))

any help?

----------

## mir3x

Seems reaver needs monitor mode 

https://reaver-wps.googlecode.com/svn-history/r109/wiki/HintsAndTips.wiki

but try monitor mode by airmon-ng start wlanX first and use monX then

( or just ifconfig wlanX down)

maybe its supported ?

or just get some supported chipset, those cards are cheap ( but u need good antena - it makes a lot of difference, I had a few and seems its random quality - I had best from

some airlive 'dont remeber model' card 5dBi, but it was better than any 10dBi which I had, and btw dont use powerful long distance (yagi, dishes ...) antenas , they suck on short distance, and works only on clear area)

EDIT: hmmm - maybe I misread - maybe its working, on some networks i had to manually associate by aireplay, and force reaver not to associate. or on some networks I had to tune reaver options, but I dont remember such message? why essid is null ? Check reaver options.

try other network maybe ?

( i dont remeber, havent using those tools at least 2 years )

For non-wpa networks take tutorial on aircrack  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

from the reaver man page:

-i, --interface=<wlan>

                     Name of the monitor-mode interface to use

seems I'll have to get a new card

----------

## Adel Ahmed

on the aircrack website it says the zydas 1211 card is supported

help anyone?

----------

